# 2.5 gallon rimless cube journal (crystal red shrimp 9/8)



## thewesterngate (Jan 22, 2010)

I wish I could find tanks on curbs.  I can't wait to see the set-up.


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

what a great looking tank! that wood fits perfectly!


----------



## hybridtheoryd16 (Mar 20, 2009)

Got a link to that filter?


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

http://www.fish.com/item/aquatic-edge-bio-ceramic-filter-up-to-33-gal-tank/701011/

it's like a generic zoomed or tom's canister filter.

a few people i know have it and it works fine for them. wouldn't trust the site's recommendation that it be used on a 33 gallon tank though.


----------



## dacrax07 (Jan 10, 2009)

anubias!!!!


----------



## hybridtheoryd16 (Mar 20, 2009)

IWANNAGOFAST said:


> http://www.fish.com/item/aquatic-edge-bio-ceramic-filter-up-to-33-gal-tank/701011/
> 
> it's like a generic zoomed or tom's canister filter.
> 
> a few people i know have it and it works fine for them. wouldn't trust the site's recommendation that it be used on a 33 gallon tank though.


Thanks 

And yes at 46GPH it would not handle over a 5g. IMO


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

Any new developments on this tank?


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

How will you keep shrimp from climbing out of there?


----------



## Wicket_lfe (Aug 21, 2008)

Man i am so jealous you found that. goodluck!


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey, totally forgot about this journal! thanks for bringing it back up!

ok, so its been well over a month since I started this tank.

I tried to modify the fish.com filter so i can stick the hydor flat heater into it, with disastrous effects, so I scrapped it and bought a tom's mini canister. The flat pack heater is still in there, but it's pretty well hidden by my stems. Lighting is a 15w 6700k CFL

Filled it up with aquasoil 1, and have been waiting for it to cycle. It's planted with various mosses on the wood, some mini christmas tree moss I picked up from AFA on the mesh for the foreground. I originally had glosso but it wasn't growing flat so i took out most of it. I left some in the back as a transition from the moss to the stems, sorta like a mini stem plant

It's weird to me still why the glosso didn't grow flat. I had plenty of light, i was doing EI dosing, and I was even injecting CO2 (I had my 5lb tank split for 2 tanks)

I also have some anubias nana tied to the little crook in between the branches, and some sorta hygro growing in the bottom of the wood. In the back, I have some stems of some sorta plants... i suck at names so yeah. haha

anyways, without further ado, here are some pics









FTS









Another FTS









mystery stems


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

IWANNAGOFAST said:


> Hey, totally forgot about this journal! thanks for bringing it back up!
> 
> ok, so its been well over a month since I started this tank.
> 
> ...


Sweet! Those mystery stems look like sunset hygro


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

They look like Ludwigia repens x arcuata to me. Sunset is bright green with white/pink veins. Maybe I'm looking at the wrong picture referring to the mystery stems?


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

It looks great. I really like the moss and the wood is the perfect shape/size for the tank.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

yeah that's ludwigia repens for sure, but the other 2, I'm still in the dark about. Oh well.

these pics are actually a little old, I removed the moss mesh from the front and used it for another tank, right now im just growing out some staurogyne sp 049


----------



## chilled_fire (Jun 4, 2010)

woah, thats some serious growth, lovely tank !


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Tank looks great with the wood and moss and simple stems.

Not to be a jerk, but CPDs should NOT be in a tank this small. They are a small fish that need a good amount of room. 

-Andrew


----------



## ryndisher (Jun 1, 2010)

Great looking tank!! Love that driftwood.


----------



## ncassells (Jun 19, 2010)

Stunning!
I'd love to have a go at a nano tank like this


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

Any updates/new pictures?


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey, sorry no new pictures, but I do have an update.

I have since removed all fish from this tank except for 1 oto. I have also disconnected the CO2 from this tank. (I used to have this tank and another in my room sharing 1 co2 tank, but I have since shut down my 20long and have moved the co2 set up to my 48 gal in the living room) 

I have a spray bottle with a water/excel/macro ferts mix that I spritz every once in a while, and that's all I'm doing for ferts. No algae surprisngly!

This tank is now just going to be a cherry shrimp tank. I have some weird mutations (including a brown shrimp) and I want to try to breed these out, so the fish had to go.

As for the plants, I removed everything but the ludwigia repens and I also added a few stems of R. colorata. 

Here's a blurry picture of said shrimp. It's a darkish brown color with white eyes. Never seen anything like it before.









I'll be bringing this tank into my office so I have something nice to stare at instead of my gray cubicle walls all day. 

I'll take some pictures when I get home.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

I brought the tank into my office and set it up there. Everyone here loves it, they've never seen anything like it before! People stop by all the time to look at them so it's great. Which means, now I have to actually be working lest someone important stops by! 

Here's an updated shot










I removed all the stems and trimmed the moss down. I added some anubias nana petite and some narrow leaf java fern in the back. Since this is in my office, I can't run the co2 on it anymore so I had to go with low light low maintenance plants. 










I picked up 20 S+ CRS from a seller on craigslist in San Francisco, I was worried they weren't that colorful when I saw them in the bag but now that they're in the tank, they've really colored up.

The water here in the office is just perfect for these guys, GH is at 5, pH is a little high at 7.5 but they don't seem to mind it. Also, due to the temp control in the office, my tank stays at a constant 72F with just the filter on. Hopefully they'll be able to breed in this small of a tank. If not, when we move to our new building and I get a larger cube I'll bring in a bigger tank.


----------

